# Gen 2 sluggish to accelerate



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

How is the battery looking? Do you notice anything odd like corrosion on terminals?


----------



## Cheyne (Aug 1, 2019)

The battery is fine. No corrosion and the car is still reading 14V when driving and 13 when off


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Alternator is supposed to fluctuate and battery voltage is supposed to settle down to 12.8.

The car spends most of it's time running on battery unless there's a load on it like headlights. Then not so much time.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Cheyne said:


> The battery is fine. No corrosion and the car is still reading 14V when driving and 13 when off


Yeah I wouldn't think this has anything to do with that. Like you said the car monitors it and it sounds fine. You could double check with a load test but I think that's unnecessary.

When you say you're pressing the pedal all the way down, does it then jerk into gear and go? Or is just slow to accelerate? Could be ignition or fuel like you said. Ever changed the coils or plugs? It's probably about that time.

It really could be a bunch of stuff though so do you have any other info?


----------



## Cheyne (Aug 1, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> Yeah I wouldn't think this has anything to do with that. Like you said the car monitors it and it sounds fine. You could double check with a load test but I think that's unnecessary.
> 
> When you say you're pressing the pedal all the way down, does it then jerk into gear and go? Or is just slow to accelerate? Could be ignition or fuel like you said. Ever changed the coils or plugs? It's probably about that time.
> 
> It really could be a bunch of stuff though so do you have any other info?



It's just slow to accelerate. I have not changed the plugs or coils yet. I'll start by doing that basic maintenance and do a the old process of elimination


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah they're recommended at 60k so that's a good thing to start with. I'm not saying it's not your injectors but I'd start with simple stuff first. Especially if you don't have any check engine lights. Like how's your air filter look? If it's never been changed in 80 thousand miles it's probably pretty blocked up.


----------



## Cheyne (Aug 1, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> Yeah they're recommended at 60k so that's a good thing to start with. I'm not saying it's not your injectors but I'd start with simple stuff first. Especially if you don't have any check engine lights. Like how's your air filter look? If it's never been changed in 80 thousand miles it's probably pretty blocked up.


Air filter is good. Ive changed it three times ( last month most recently)


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

I had the same thing happen to my 2017 Cruze LS with the slow acceleration but made 2 modifications. I switched the ACDelco engine air filter to a K&N Washable air filter at a cost of $55 and have switched the fuel to an All-Premium Top Tier. I ran the car on Regular for the first 75K and around the 75K mark, I noticed slow acceleration. After then, I made the modifications and noticed a significant improvement and in addition better gas mileage. Take a look at the current mpg on a 25 mile run that my fiancée took for me while I was driving on the way back from Ohio today while running on Costco premium gas. I ended with a 522 Mile (45.4mpg) single tank with a half gallon remaining


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

67.5, holy crap! Best I've got right now is 49 but I have noticed as I've put miles on it ( now 11k) it seems to be going up and up. 

Good advice though on the gas. My hunch is the OP has something else going on here but bad gas would definitely not help


----------



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

ajb62787 said:


> I had the same thing happen to my 2017 Cruze LS with the slow acceleration but made 2 modifications. I switched the ACDelco engine air filter to a K&N Washable air filter at a cost of $55 and have switched the fuel to an All-Premium Top Tier. I ran the car on Regular for the first 75K and around the 75K mark, I noticed slow acceleration. After then, I made the modifications and noticed a significant improvement and in addition better gas mileage. Take a look at the current mpg on a 25 mile run that my fiancée took for me while I was driving on the way back from Ohio today while running on Costco premium gas. I ended with a 522 Mile (45.4mpg) single tank with a half gallon remaining
> View attachment 283343


Any issues with your cruze up through 80k miles? Im at 18k and my dad is on my ass about how cars don't last that long and stuff and im wondering if this car will hold up.


----------



## Cheyne (Aug 1, 2019)

I think I have figured it out. Heat Soak. The car runs fine when the engine is cool. As soon as im doing city driving in 100+ heat , thats when the power dropout happens. I'm going to try and run 91 in the tank to see if that helps


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

simplest solution is usually the correct solution B-)

If you're running 87 in 100 degree heat, no wonder it's running like a dog. The car is pulling timing on you to keep the engine safe and as a result it probably feels like it's running a cylinder short on power.


----------



## Cheyne (Aug 1, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> simplest solution is usually the correct solution B-)
> 
> If you're running 87 in 100 degree heat, no wonder it's running like a dog. The car is pulling timing on you to keep the engine safe and as a result it probably feels like it's running a cylinder short on power.


Yup!

I guess I learned something new today


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

gacl said:


> Any issues with your cruze up through 80k miles? Im at 18k and my dad is on my ass about how cars don't last that long and stuff and im wondering if this car will hold up.


Literally no issues at all. Just had a transmission flush and fuel injection service done at the 75K mark. Other than that, it is still running great with premium gas during the summer months. I am thinking about trading it in, in about a year or two mostly due to the mileage is racking up and I want to get a family SUV Currently putting about 37,000 miles/year on it, mostly due to driving to/from work


----------

